# Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?



## allrounder (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich fliege im Mai für 14 tage auf die Isla Margarita.

Ich finde bei Google aber nix, ob da auch Hochseangeln o.Ä. angeboten wird.
Hat da jemand Infos oder Ansprechpartner?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## posengucker (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*

Hi Allrounder,

guck mal hier

lg
Werner


----------



## allrounder (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*

hallo posengucker,


das habe ich gefunden...aber das hat mir nicht wirklich mal was gesagt.
bei google habe ich auch nichts gefunden


----------



## allrounder (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*

soo..ich habe etwas gefunden.....


http://www.reel-man.com


ich habe mal unterlagen angefordert......wenn etwas da ist...werde ich sie reinstellen


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*

Hai,Allrounder die Isla Morada ist einer der wenigen Plätze weltweit wo du natürlich abhängig von der Jahreszeit gute Chancen auf einen ´´Grand Slam´´hast.D.h.an einem Tag:Blue Marlin,Sailfish,Spearfish+Broadbill zufangen.Im IGFA Jahrbuch findest du seitenweise entsprechende Eintragungen.Die´´La Guiara Bank´´ ist aber nur was für absolut seefeste Big Gamer da fast täglich 2-3 Meter Wellen vorherrschen.

                        Tight Lines           Jan#h


----------



## Jürgen (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*

Hey Allrounder,

ein gutes, kleines und noch einigermassen bezahlbares Boot ist das von "Trinidad-Ken" Tel: VZ 4163816949 oder 4148210985

wir waren im Oktober 2004 auf Margarita - auf keinen Fall die 
Partys am Strand von Aqua Beach verpassen - oh mann was für
Fische


----------



## Dart (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*



			
				allrounder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich fliege im Mai für 14 tage auf die Isla Margarita.
> 
> Ich finde bei Google aber nix, ob da auch Hochseangeln o.Ä. angeboten wird.


http://www.casatrudel.com/Fishing.htm
http://www.explore-yachts.com/charter/flyfishingen.htm 
http://www.margaritaislandfishing.com/

So so, google findet also nix|supergri 
Gruss Reiner#h 
P.S. Wuensche dir einen Superurlaub#6


----------



## allrounder (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.casatrudel.com/Fishing.htm
> http://www.explore-yachts.com/charter/flyfishingen.htm
> http://www.margaritaislandfishing.com/
> 
> ...





vielen dank Dart...

ich hoffe auch...das es ein schöner urlaub wird;-) 
mit ein paar schönen fischen


----------



## allrounder (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*

sooooo...der urlaub ist leider vorbei..

ich bin auch einmal zum angeln rausgekommen......

wir haben vom boot mit großen wobblern geschleppt.

war ein schöner tagesausflug mit angeln und 1 stunde schnorcheln.
leider bin ich nicht dazu gekommen mit einen anderen boot weiter raus zu fahren. aber so war das auch schon ein erlebnis.

ich  hatte eine (Königs?) Makrele und einen Horse Eye Jack mit ca. 7 kg. Der hat ganz schön Stress an der Rute gemacht. 

Das hat richtg lust auf mehr gemacht

Michael


----------



## Dart (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*

Na....Petrieeee#6 
Das sind doch, fuer eine kurze Little Big Game Tour, schoene Fische.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## allrounder (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Isla Margarita (Venezuela) wer hat Infos?*

danke dart,

leider mussten wir eine woche früher abeisen...sonst hätte ich es bestimmtnochmal probiert......hatte mit schon ein boot rausgesucht....um evtl mal auch was größeres zu fangen.

naja...war aber wirklich ein geiles angeln 

michael


----------

